# Halloween on Sunday



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Halloween's on Sunday this year. Don't they call it a Black Sabbath?


----------



## michael myers (Sep 3, 2007)

Not sure what its called, but I do know that those TOT's will be double-dippin' cause some will be out on Sat. nite and others on Sun. nite...at least thats what they do down here, lol!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

our twp regulates what day it's celebrated on so our's is saturday I live in a big catholic area i'm sure they have something to do with it hahahahah


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

morbid mike said:


> our twp regulates what day it's celebrated on so our's is saturday I live in a big catholic area i'm sure they have something to do with it hahahahah


I was brought up Catholic in a large Catholic area...they don't care what day you celebrate Halloween. Our elementary school loved the holiday. Our yearly school festival was held the week of Halloween every year, which included a haunted house.

The people calling it the devil's holiday are more likely to blame.
:devil:


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I'm just glad I can call out on a Monday.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Here is a little information regarding the Black Sabbath.

http://www.etzel.org.il/english/ac09.htm#14






Shabbat Chazon ("Sabbath [of] vision") takes its name from the Haftarah that is read on the Shabbat immediately prior to the mournful fast of Tisha B'Av, from the words of rebuke and doom coming from Isaiah in the Book of Isaiah 1:1-27. It is also referred to as the Black Sabbath due to its status as the saddest Shabbat of the year (as opposed to the White Sabbath, Shabbat Shuvah, immediately precededing Yom Kippur) it is observed in July or August.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I agree- most Catholic schools around here are VERY supportive of Halloween! Guess this means another year of NO Halloween in the public schools. And THAT means: guess I'm throwing a kids party again! Whoo ee!! Maybe I'll make a big reacher costume to wear to school....Hmm....


----------

